# Vacuum Storage



## bankruptONselling (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a question about storage bags. Regular storage bags admit oxygen.. What about the bags sold for vacuum storage of foods. They aren't mylar, but they are made in rolls and made to hold a vacuum long term. Oxygen is a gas. If the bags are holding a vacuum, then oxygen isn't getting in, right? And O2 absorbers shouldn't be necessary or at least maybe only 1 or a little dry ice. Thoughts?


----------



## opsec (Nov 23, 2008)

It depends on how long you plan on storing that food. The plastic that the vaccuum storage bags are made of is indeed permeable by oxygen over the course of time. Mylar is the only true oxygen barrier. Oxygen will even transpire through the plastic walls of 5 gallon buckets. The best way to go is a heat sealed mil-spec mylar bag + oxygen absorber in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## twoaday (Nov 24, 2008)

Can you make your own vacuum sealer if you used a couple of bricks to hold the rest of the bag shut and something like a bicycle pump in reverse (pool squirt toy designed to pull in water)


----------

